# How to ring the bell...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...just had to show you these, look at Ruby in the background looking like "Yeah, yeah, I've seen it all before!"


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Dooby is quite a character!!! Those are really funny pics.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are some acrobatic pics! Makes me think Dooby is a girl...hehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

STOP IT!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> STOP IT!!!!



 I'm just stating my opinion...don't want to confuse you anymore though. I'm sorry.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great shot !! mine are no where near that acrobatic 



Babyluv12 said:


> I'm just stating my opinion...don't want to confuse you anymore though. I'm sorry.


If Dooby is a girl I will be shocked  I know females can mimick and whistle but not usually to the extent that dooby can


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Great shot !! mine are no where near that acrobatic
> 
> 
> 
> If Dooby is a girl I will be shocked  I know females can mimick and whistle but not usually to the extent that dooby can



Yea- I guess I forgot about the singing... I guess looks can be deceiving..


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Haha. what a cutie!! My budgie, Minty always rings her bell!


----------

